# core support



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

Yonder is my core support hardware.
er......................what goes where?
thanks as always :cheers
ya got me Eric.lol


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Where's the pics????


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

OOPs................here's the pics.
thanks as always


----------



## Jeff's Classics (Feb 24, 2010)

Looks like the Chevelle core support mounts that I bought back in December for my '68 GTO. Won't work...the GTO stuff is a little different, especially the nuts, which go inside the frame rail. I'm ordering the kit from Ames and will install when I get time in April.
But I could be wrong...just my $.02
Jeff


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Take BIG washer put it on the bolt, next put rubber spacer without metal sleeve on.. Now you are ready to insert in top side of core support. Rubber with metal sleeve goes between core support & frame. On bottom of frame place flat washer then lock washer then nut.. Now tighten it up!!!! Good Luck!!:cheers:cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree Just bought a full set of body bushings and core support mounts from AMES....nice stuff....Unfortunately it won't fit my custom chassis........:willy:...not AMES fault, different design on chassis.....


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Eric, i am gonna send you the freshly restored "custom" badges from my Tempest Custom, sounds like you need them more than any of us...., looking like that monsters gonna start moving right along, i can't wait to see more of it.....:cheers


----------

